# 2nd time - Having a good time



## austinTX (Sep 19, 2011)

If I were to tour Australia, either Melbourne, Sydney, Perth, etc...would I have a problem with 'racial' issues bc I'm black?
Remember, black Americans are not the same as Africans. No offense. 

I'm very curious, I find Australian & East Asian men very attract. Have dated a couple from Andhra Pradesh (sp), but anyway, I grew up in the military and consider myself very culturally diverse.
For example, I have lived across the states and in Europe.
So I'm just curious. Would hate to be embarrassed. 

Lady in AustinTX, USA

PS 
My doctor wants to relocate to Melbourne, how cool is that? 

AusTexas


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

You'd be treated just as well as anyone else. One seeing you they wouldn't be able to guess that you are American, only because most of the black population here really is from Africa. On hearing your accent we'd know though.

In any case in Melbourne there's plenty of black people, don't know about Sydney or Perth. You've no need to be worried at all, we'll welcome you with open arms


----------



## austinTX (Sep 19, 2011)

Thx for the response SarahM. 
I can relate to what you saying bc America is suppose to be this gigantic melting pot, lol.

But like Australia, America has a large population of African migrants. Some are citizens bc they were born here (African-American), and then you have the black population (those with African descendants so far back you couldn't tell from which state, slavery).

Here in America we know the difference from looks alone on most part. But it is a relief to know you can blend with natives/migrants in other countries. You have noooooo idea, .

I can't wait. I'm looking forward to getting more info, passport updated, etc, after the 1st of 2012, to make my way down under.

Look out Australia, you're about to get a big surprise, lol

Lady from Austin, TX, USA

AusTexas


----------

